# Do you wash your Beetle at automatic carwash? What type?



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Do you take your Beetle to automatic car washes? If so, what type? Touchless, conveyor tunnel-style, or the stationary automatic type. Is there such thing as a Beetle-friendly carwash that won't scratch the curved fenders or wheels with low-profile tires? 

Just picked up a Turbo Beetle, dreading the first carwash visit....Would prefer to hand wash, but with lack of time and winter approaching, that won't be an option soon.


----------



## kendalyn (Sep 3, 2012)

I use the kind you do yourself. Put the quarters in and it has a sprayer with multiple settings. I don't use their scrubby brush though.

We have the same car 
Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Touchless car washes don't have anything to scratch the car since they are only using 
soap, water and air. I wouldn't let them dry the car with their constantly used towels 
but you can pick up a synthetic chamois like 'The Absorber', which is sold at Pep Boys, 
Autozone and other retail outlets. Using a clean micro-fiber cloth, after you've removed 
the water, is a final step I like to do. Don't ever touch the car with cloths of any kind 
while the car has dust and dirt on it or else you will pick up scratches. Keep a spray bottle 
with impurity free distilled water in the trunk. In this way, when you see things like bird 
crap, you can saturate the area with water. Then blot the wet crap off before drying with 
'The Absorber' and a quick buff with your clean micro-fiber cloth.


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

Locally, there is a car wash that uses high pressure water jets only, no brushes or cloth or what ever. True touchless. I think there were a few spots that weren't super clean afterwards but if your goal is to get grime or salt off the car, it'll do fine. Besides, in the winter here, it rains and is muddy so often that you car looks dirty the next day anyway.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

I wash mine by hand with Adam's products, Automatic car washes just scratch the finish


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I only go to laser wash. I look at it as water should not scratch your car. The only people that should avoid a laser wash are soft top convertibles.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> I only go to laser wash. I look at it as water should not scratch your car. The only people that should avoid a laser wash are soft top convertibles.


 Laser wash? I thought only the Starship Enterprise had access to it......and as you mentioned, 
it isn't a convertible. Hell, the damn Klingons don't even vacuum inside their 'ships'... but they 
do have what all us 'occasional speeders' would like to have, the invisible cloaking device.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Laser wash? I thought only the Starship Enterprise had access to it......and as you mentioned,
> it isn't a convertible. Hell, the damn Klingons don't even vacuum inside their 'ships'... but they
> do have what all us 'occasional speeders' would like to have, the invisible cloaking device.


 This should explain everything to you. 
http://www.touchfreecarwashing.com/index.htm


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> This should explain everything to you.
> http://www.touchfreecarwashing.com/index.htm


 Sounds like a can't miss business. I didn't read anyting on their site about not 
washing convertibles.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

My Uncle owns a cars wash and he said mine would not do well, spoiler has a split on the sides. The tines can catch it. He said unusual shape cars should stay away from car washes with the spinning brushes. Touchless washes used harsh chemicals, strips wax and dulls clear coat. 

My dad used baby shampoo on his classics.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Any*

it's white, dont care, auto, brushless, sprayer, hand.... the joy of white... swirls and the like just hide in the creamy goodness.... 

Dark colors I would hand wash.... But I always buy silver or white cars.... they are more forgiving with mistreatment...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> My Uncle owns a cars wash and he said mine would not do well, spoiler has a split on the sides. The tines can catch it. He said unusual shape cars should stay away from car washes with the spinning brushes. Touchless washes used harsh chemicals, strips wax and dulls clear coat.
> 
> My dad used baby shampoo on his classics.


 Woolite makes this super concentrated version and the only place I ever found selling it 
is Costco. Couldn't even get it on-line. Put a little of this thick formula in a bucket and 
it foams up so full it reminds me of the 'head' you get on a good cup of cappucino. Really 
mild too, for my skin is super-sensitive and this stuff soothes it.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice everyone  

Thoroughly convinced now I will never take it through an automatic touch wash....I used to cringe when those brushes/cloth strips were slamming against my Challenger...think I'd have a heart attack putting my Beetle through that abuse.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Never been to a carwash*

After 13 years and three BEETLES, never been to the car wash, I use Meguiars ULTIMATE WASH & WAX with the VW hand mit. Today the 24th is the one year anniversary, 6820 miles, only problem was in March VW finally replaced defective windshield. It had lines that looked like it did not cure when made, you could only see them when the bright sunlight was on the windshield, could not see them in the shade. 


KNEWBUG 


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Derby Herbie said:


> Thanks for the great advice everyone
> 
> Thoroughly convinced now I will never take it through an automatic touch wash....I used to cringe when those brushes/cloth strips were slamming against my Challenger...think I'd have a heart attack putting my Beetle through that abuse.


 Older Kia cars have thin sheet metal damages easily from spinning brushes. Did you know that the sheet metal outside of a Kia goes in and out with 4 adult simply breathing inside the car. Super thin metal.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Babie said:


> Older Kia cars have thin sheet metal damages easily from spinning brushes. Did you know that the sheet metal outside of a Kia goes in and out with 4 adult simply breathing inside the car. Super thin metal.


 Wait, what?


----------



## TheEvilEmpire (Feb 13, 2010)

Babie said:


> Older Kia cars have thin sheet metal damages easily from spinning brushes. Did you know that the sheet metal outside of a Kia goes in and out with 4 adult simply breathing inside the car. Super thin metal.


 bahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

TheEvilEmpire said:


> bahahahahahahahahahahaha!


 yes


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Most of the time I wash it myself using bucket free car wash. Occasionally I get lazy and take it to a hand wash car wash. Its a little more expensive but well worth it.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

So proud of myself  Last Saturday I bought $55 worth of washing supplies including Meguiar's Wash and Wax combo, microfiber mitt/sponge/drying towel, multi-spray pattern nozzle, and did my first hand wash since the late 90's! Will be lucky to get in one more (hopefully next Saturday) before it gets too cold, then will rely on touch less carwash, paid hand wash options til spring. Thanks for the great advice everyone!


----------



## JDSnead (Apr 10, 2011)

*Never Been through Auto Wash in 40+ Years*

First Car was 1967 Beetle. Just got a 2013 Beetle TDI. Many VWs and TDIs in between.

I've NEVER taken any of them through an auto car wash.

I hand wash them and wax with Turtle Wax (Don't laugh, I;ve been using it for over 40 years!).

I had one New Beetle that I did the full Zaino treatment on. It didn't look much better than the Turtle Wax. YMMV.

BTWL My cars are always garaged. Maybe that made a difference.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

JDSnead said:


> First Car was 1967 Beetle. Just got a 2013 Beetle TDI. Many VWs and TDIs in between.
> 
> I've NEVER taken any of them through an auto car wash.
> 
> ...


What type of Turtle Wax? Spray On, paste? Garaging def helps. Yep, the auto car washes are hard on regular cars, would be hell on the Beetle with its unorthodox shape.....It going to be self-wash, touch less, or paid hand wash for my Beetle.


----------



## JDSnead (Apr 10, 2011)

Derby Herbie said:


> What type of Turtle Wax? Spray On, paste? Garaging def helps. Yep, the auto car washes are hard on regular cars, would be hell on the Beetle with its unorthodox shape.....It going to be self-wash, touch less, or paid hand wash for my Beetle.


I use the Turtle Wax paste in a can (really a soft mush, hardy like a real paste). But it has serverd me well. I wash our cars every couple of months, even in the winter. So people are always commenting on how clean they are. It's probably more from keeping them garaged, though.


----------

